# Rifle Hunting in Emigration, City Creek, Parley's



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

In case you haven't been following the debate, last December the Utah Wildlife Board responded to input for Emmigration Canyon residents and proposed a ban of rifle hunting in Immigration AND City Creek AND Parley's.

The Board has since rescinded the decision and directed the DWR to work with Emigration Canyon residents and hunters to come up with a solution to be presented at the next Board meeting March 9th.

A meeting has been scheduled for tomorrow, (Tuesday, February 9th) 7 p.m. at the Emigration Canyon fire station. This is our opportunity to provide the input the Board seeks. I imagine the meeting will be well attended by those that want to prohibit rifle hunting in the canyons.

More details can be found in an article in todays Trib

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_14349171

You can also read a previous post on this topic (on this website) which includes a link to the Board meeting where the decision was rescinded.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

Emigration Cyn has grown too much in the last twenty years. There are homes all the way up the whole canyon so I don't see how rifle hunting is still possible in that area when you are required to be 1 mile from any occupied structure or dwelling. Perhaps it is best that it be Archery hunting only. I don't see how they can justify the restriction in City Creek and Parleys though. Perhaps they are just trying to justify the restriction in Emigration by extending the archery only area south of I-80 to the rest of SL county? This would make all of SL county an archery only area, except for the Oquirrhs.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*



mm73 said:


> I don't see how rifle hunting is still possible in that area when you are required to be 1 mile from any occupied structure or dwelling.


The guide book says you cannot discharge a firearm "Without written permission from the owner or property manager, within 600 feet of: A house, dwelling or any other building" (page 40)

The one mile requirement you are reffering to is covered on page 41, and only includes building located inside a State Park and has an area designated as open to hunting.

State parks
Utah Admin. Rule R651-614
Hunting any wildlife is prohibited within
the boundaries of all state park areas, except those designated open to hunting by the
Division of Parks and Recreation in Utah Admin. Rule R651-614-4.
Hunting with rifles, handguns or muzzleloaders
*in park areas designated open to hunting is prohibited within one mile of all park facilities, including buildings, camp or picnic sites, overlooks, golf courses, boat ramps and developed beaches*.
Hunting with shotguns or archery tackle
is prohibited within one-quarter mile of the
above areas.

*EDIT---here is the link so you can see for yourself, if you want to.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/201 ... iggame.pdf


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*



highcountryfever said:


> The guide book says you cannot discharge a firearm "Without written permission from the owner or property manager, within 600 feet of: A house, dwelling or any other building" (page 40)


That's the statewide rule, but SL county has it's own laws that are more restrictive. It's 1 mile from buildings for rifles and handguns.

I think most people agree on the subject, that Emigration Canyon is where the concern lies.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

maybe "they" should declare salt lake county as a state park. :lol:


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

The Proc. says to check the Salt Lake County and local municipality ordinances regarding firearm restrictions, anybody have a link to this? I didn't know SL county was different, never hunted anywhere in SL county.

*EDIT--I found a link to answer my own question.

http://www.naco.org/Content/ContentGrou ... /FI002.PDF


----------



## mr.seven (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

there is no one mile rule in emigration


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

From the last Board meeting, it was pointed out that the county 1 mile restriction was not in line with State law of 600 feet so the county changed to be in line with the State law. That change seemed to be one of the motivating factors for Emmigration residents to ask for the ban on rifle hunting.

So let's say the Board does restrict the decision just to Emmigration canyon prohibiting rifle hunting...Will a ban on archery hunting will be next?

The momentum seems to be swinging towards...if you don't live in the canyon then stay out... especially if you are a hunter.

I'm not one to "catastrophize" situations, but I have to wonder how far the hunting restrictions will spread.

Don't hunt Emmigration canyon? Don't care? Wait until someone builds a home at the mouth of the canyon you hunt. In the end, urban spawl may make vegans of us hunters all.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

I thought you could not even hunt in Emmigration canyon with a bow.because it was all privet.Im I wrong ?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

Yes, you are wrong.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

Common sense should be applied. If there is an issue address it, just don't make a decision now for something that might be a problem 20 years from now. It is the sweeping broad brush that needs to be killed. The long term issues can be addressed down the road, when they became an issue.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes, you are wrong.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*

Anyone know where the fire station is?? I'm not from the Salt Lake area.

Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*



Elkoholic8 said:


> Anyone know where the fire station is?? I'm not from the Salt Lake area.
> 
> Thanks.


Go up pass the zoo and you will run right in to it.It on your lefty hand side.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Rifle Hunting in Emmigration, City Creek, Parley's*



> The Board has since rescinded the decision and directed the DWR to work with Emigration Canyon residents and hunters to come up with a solution to be presented at the next Board meeting March 9th.


I just wanted to follow up and clarify: there was a miscommunication about the date of the Board meeting in the original Tribune article. Brett revised and updated the article this afternoon. The March 9 meeting involves the Emigration Township Council. Then, the issue will go back out to the public, the Regional Advisory Councils and the Wildlife Board at a later date (not yet specified). Hope this helps!


----------



## Hardwater (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have ideas, suggestions, opinions, etc...John Fairchild, the regional supervisor of the DWR's Springville office is the person to contact. You can reach him at either 801-491-5678 or [email protected].

If there is going to be a ban on rifle hunting, let's not restrict the entire county of Salt Lake, but limit the ban just to Emigration.

This will leave the other canyons in Salt Lake county open as they are now...which means I won't be coming to your hunting spot as a displaced hunter!

I'm glad the Board and DWR are allowing hunter input before making the final decision. Please take a few minutes and weigh in on this topic by contacting John Fairchild.

Happy hunting.


----------

